# Books?



## ButterflyWishes (May 4, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm not sure if there is a thread somewhere already that has this question or if this is the right place to post this so apologies in advance if there is and feel free to move this somewhere else it needs be but my question is can anyone recommend any good books that they have read with regards to infertility?

Thanks.x


----------



## ButterflyWishes (May 4, 2012)

Just in case anyone looked at this also hoping to find some suggestions ... I have just started reading one called Pink for a Girl, what happens when getting pregnant doesn't. 

I am about half way through and it is excellent.x


----------



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi,

I found the Zita West books to be very informative  

Playdoh. xx


----------



## karenb1973 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi,

Fact wise:

I read a couple of factual books about getting through IVF a while back but they were American and really geared towards that market.

A friend loves the 'Is your body baby-friendly?' book.

Fiction wise:

I've started reading 'inconceivable' by Ben Elton.

I don't really like him generally so I'm finding the book a bit annoying as rather than hearing the character speak I'm hearing Ben Elton speak in my head. Other than though I'm persevering because I'm interested in what happens to the couple. 

I have to say though that I don't think he writes the female character well at all. 

Karen


----------



## purplepeak (Jan 31, 2012)

Zita West's Guide to Getting Pregnant is the one I've referred to most often and found most useful - everything from what to eat to how to tell when you're ovulating to fertility investigations (not so much immunes etc but the basic ones) to going through an ivf cycle


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey

I have just finished IVF an emotional companion by Brigid Moss. There are 20 women's stories in it all going through infertility. 

And I also have fertility and infertility for dummies which explains everything so simply. 

Both very good books and worth the investment.

Nat xxx


----------



## lily1980 (Feb 2, 2012)

I agree with what Purplepeak says - the Zita West Guide to Getting Pregnant is really useful.  I'm recovering from an op currently and we will start ttc again in 8 weeks so its great for getting your body into a healthy fertility position - nutrition, vitamins etc.  Once we start ttc it has lots of informaion on understanding your cycle and reading your body's signals.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed it really helps!!!
x


----------



## Annie01 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello, 

I've just ordered the Zita West book as well - primarily because I'm having acupuncture with a Zita West trained fertility acupuncturists.  We're about to start IVF and it's is meant to be really informative.  

It's actually cheaper to buy on Amazon rather than her own website at the minute - plus it's free delivery.

xx


----------

